# Dem Manfred Stangl sein Geburtstag



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manfred

Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Gesundheit, Gottes Segen, Kindersegen usw.

Feier schön

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Dir auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Homer79 (21 Mai 2010)

ich möchte mich den glückwünschen anschliessen und wünsche alles gute!!!!:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Mai 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass Dir diesen Feiertag nicht verregnen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manfred,
auch von mir die besten Wünsche. Lass es dir gut gehen ...
:sm20: und Alles Gute ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manfred,
alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## crash (21 Mai 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## Kai (21 Mai 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## marlob (21 Mai 2010)

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Gerhard K (21 Mai 2010)

Von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm24: :sm20:


----------



## Waelder (21 Mai 2010)

Happy Bürstme to you......

ähh sorry falsche Abteilung.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag vom Wälder

Michael


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Mai 2010)

Von mir gehen auch die besten Wünsche nach Österreich!!!
Alles Gute Manfred!!!


:sm20::sm20::sm20:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## M4RKU5 (21 Mai 2010)

Wünsche dir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :s8:


----------



## Paule (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manfred,
auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## Jan (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manfred,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## HaDi (21 Mai 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## MW (21 Mai 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## RGerlach (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo Manfred,

wenn auch verspätet:

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 Mai 2010)

Danke an alle für die Glückwünscheätet weil ich auf einem kulinarischen Kurztrip ins Weinviertel '(NÖ) war (Käse und Wein) 

Danke!!!
Manfred


----------



## Beren (25 Mai 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------

